# ford ranger sub box build help



## mrfire (Mar 7, 2010)

i have been searching the internet for a week looking for information on how to build a sub box for a 2003 ford ranger extended cab. I have 2 12" volfenhag zx-7422 and i want to build a box for them (i was wanting to buy one but all the ones i have found have a 6 1/4" mounting depth and these subs need 6 1/2" mounting depth the subs also need an 11 1/4" hole.) the enclosure type the recommend for the sub is a 

SEALED 1 cuft (f3=49Hz) to 1.7 cuft (f3=40hz)

the box i was looking at had 1.9 cuft 

if anyone can help me with a link or building instructions/cut list for a box for my truck that would be very helpful.


----------



## mrfire (Mar 7, 2010)

made some calls and talked to the seller of the one box that i was looking at and they said that i can get a 3/4 spacer ring to make the sub fit the box does anyone know if this is a good idea or not and im still looking for either a tutorial on how to build a sub box for a ford ranger or a link to one for sale somewhere that will fit a ford ranger


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Building a box is as easy as calculating the volume.

1sf = 1728 inches (12x12x12)
Multiply 1728x the total airspace you are supposed to have (ie 1.5 square feet per sub etc)
Measure out the bottom area you have available for the box (LxW)
Divide your total inches by LxW and you have your height
Adjust measurements to suit your space best, and don't forget to account for the thickness of box material. 
Use 3/4 MDF and 1-5/8" drywall screws. don't forget the glue or to predrill the holes with a 3/32" drill bit.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

spacer ring would work fine. But you should look into making a box yourself to save you some money like daverulz said.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll say this, sometimes a well-built prefab box like Zenclosures or the ones you'll find on supercrewsound etc. are worth buying vs. making. Wood isn't cheap, glue isn't cheap, caulking isn't cheap, screws aren't cheap, carpet isn't cheap, and sometimes making it yourself you end up making it TWICE or worse, plus if you are a newb to the process you can end up making a monster of a failure. That said, if you WANT to learn how to do all this stuff AND you have the right tools, knock yourself out and enjoy the process. Otherwise, prefabs done right are a definite option.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

fourthmeal said:


> I'll say this, sometimes a well-built prefab box like Zenclosures or the ones you'll find on supercrewsound etc. are worth buying vs. making. Wood isn't cheap, glue isn't cheap, caulking isn't cheap, screws aren't cheap, carpet isn't cheap, and sometimes making it yourself you end up making it TWICE or worse, plus if you are a newb to the process you can end up making a monster of a failure. That said, if you WANT to learn how to do all this stuff AND you have the right tools, knock yourself out and enjoy the process. Otherwise, prefabs done right are a definite option.



True. 

If you have the tools, the time, the skill and the desire I would encourage the DIY(MA) approach. However, there is nothing wrong with saving time and money if a decent prefab is available.


----------



## mrfire (Mar 7, 2010)

i havnt found any decent prefabs and i havnt found a building tutorial on making a box let alone one that would fit in a ford ranger


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Have you tried a vehicle specific forum? Unless somebody here has worked on a similar build, all we can tell you are the basics: 

-make sure you have the right tools & materials for the job (circular saw, jigsaw/router & a power drill at the very least) 

-double check all calculations

-check fit as you go

-measure twice, cut once


Other than that, there are plenty of examples of general construction in the build logs on this very board.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Ford Ranger-EC

Ranger Subwoofer Boxes

SUBWOOFER BOXES - FORD - Ford Ranger Extended Cab at Sound Off Audio

Ford Ranger Subwoofer Box - Subwoofer Box | Subwoofer Enclosures | Car Subwoofer Boxes and Truck Subwoofer Boxes at SuperCrewSound

NEW FORD RANGER EX CAB CUSTOM 2 -12" SUB SUBWOOFER BOX - eBay (item 130372787415 end time Apr-06-10 15:37:07 PDT)

MTX ThunderForm FORD Ranger 4-Door SuperCab Sub Box - eBay (item 160375555434 end time Apr-03-10 20:36:35 PDT)



Seems easy enough to me.


----------



## mrfire (Mar 7, 2010)

now when you build your own box does the box have to be caulked so it is air tight and if so whats the best caulk to use on the box and also can the box have like a tongue and groove type joints some what like in a drawer or even like the picture attached below. If a box can have that type of groove would it make the box stronger and more air tight or would it make the boxes corners somewhat weaker?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

mrfire said:


> now when you build your own box does the box have to be caulked so it is air tight and if so whats the best caulk to use on the box and also can the box have like a tongue and groove type joints some what like in a drawer or even like the picture attached below. If a box can have that type of groove would it make the box stronger and more air tight or would it make the boxes corners somewhat weaker?



None of that is necessary but it IS nice. Glue, brads / screws and good solid end-joints usually works fine. But those other ideas are great, especially if you have the time and tools and knowledge to do it.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

If you do those types of joints, just glue and clamp and you will not need to caulk the joints at all. The glue will make a nice seal. Even just making nice and flush 90 degree joints or "butt joints" would be plenty fine. Just add a few screws to be safe. 

I started out putting as many screws as i could in my boxes, as much as 1.5" spacing. Now i do about 8-12" spacing or sometimes more depending on the piece. I have even built a home sub box with zero screws used to hold it together. Glue is a very strong bond, especially with mdf since it absorbs some of the glue.


----------

